# HF (Shortwave) gunge.



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

The Sun should be getting quiet, and it has been. But apparently it's decided otherwise:

(22Mhz offline for a bit.)

http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

What I would like is lots of sunspots without the flares. I sure miss those days.


----------

